# Bad arrow flight but good paper tune.



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I'm not satisified with my arrow flight, the bow paper tunes great but every now and then I can see the arrow wobble on the way to the target with an up and down motion. The bow shoots pretty good but it really shows up down range.

Mathews Drenlin LD aprox #52
Ripcord rest
Easton Fatboy 500 80 gr tips, 1 1/2" Blazers


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

What distance did you use for paper tuning? 8 feet is more than enough, but try 4 feet out to 10 feet to see if there is a difference.
Your arrow setup seems to be a stiff with 80 gr tips and poundage you have. Double check here.

Some of the worst case arrows ever usually correct themselves before 20 yards or at least by 25 yards. Note: Arrows usually perform their worst at around 10 yards.


----------



## SHADE (Feb 17, 2007)

I had a very similar problem with my XT when I first started shooting it.
I stripped it twice and reset it all over. Come to find out it was form and grip that was biting me. I was told at 20 yards it would be hard to see arrow flight when you are using good form but easy to see if your allowing the bow to drop, head high to watch the flight, elbow at angle to watch the flight.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I paper tune at 8 feet.

I just sold a SB XT, it shot lazer beams with the same set up! (hear that? it's the sound of me kicking myself in the *****!) 

What if I shot through paper at 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 and so on? Would this tell me...anything?

David


----------

